# 2nd hand upright piano info and review



## brianupright (2 d ago)

hello and thanks for letting me being part of your forum...i just bought an upright piano 2nd hand refurbished...any info and reviews regarding this brand BANSALL LONDON pls and if its ok as an upright piano? did i do a good choice since the seller told me its a 90 years old piano? i attached some photos for you to see
wait your response...thanks alot..
regards


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It looks alright, the only way one can really tell by playing it,


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to TC! I'll move your thread to the Keyboard instruments section where it may get more response (or not, see Rogerx's comment).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

What would seem to be a good piano by one person might be classified as a piece of junk by another. From what I have found this piano is quite acceptable. The case looks wonderful! 

Bottom line is that if you like the tone and the action, then that is all that matters. 

A piano should be placed on an inside wall if at all possible, and be tuned at least once each year. 

Play it often ... a piano tends to last longer if its played often.


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

I suppose it depends on your planned usage of the piano. If it's to learn and play for yourself and family/friends, then probably just fine. Age has pretty much nothing to do with it - as long as the metal plate is not cracked or warped and the soundboard and other wooden parts are neither cracked nor dried out. One hundred years ago there were still many, many makers of pianos so one with a name that is, perhaps, less than familiar is not a detriment. Look for rust or extreme tarnishing on the strings or plate, which may be a sign that it was kept in a humid or damp environment.

Your piano looks quite similar to the old (1910-ish) Lauter upright piano I grew up learning on and playing which served me for many, many years.

It went into storage and, after a number of years there, sadly became unsalvageable.

I now have and use a Yamaha Clavinova electronic digital piano, which I highly recommend for those in apartments or smaller homes (that's me). Full size keyboard, the action is virtually indistinguishable from a mechanical piano, sounds good, never needs tuning and you can listen to yourself play through headphones and not disturb other family members.

Still, I don't think it's a complete substitute for a nice, mechanical piano.

Good luck with your purchase and may it give you many years of pleasure. As recommended, get it tuned at least once a year, whether you think it needs it or not. Letting it go much longer risks the inability of the instrument, when tuned, to hold the tuning.


----------

